# Would these mods work are advertised?



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Folks.
Just seen a kijiji ad for an Blues Junior III with the following mods.
My question ( not knowing anything about mods etc.) is
Would these mods work properly in a Blues Junior Chassis OR would they casue some type of problem in the long run?
G.

mods as listed in the ad.

_Fender Blues Junior 3
Limited blue colour,, 6V6 mod, bias control and set resistor mod., added heater transformer, bright switch for improved performance.
A great sounding, Blues Junior, with the 6V6 mod it sounds like a Fender should. Fender needs to build them like this.The added heater transformer takes extra load off the main transformer for better tone. Amp has progressive standby/on switch for heating up properly before playing. MODS were done by Amplifiers Plus in Kitchener.
Please note that this amp did have tilt back legs, they had been removed._


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> Hi Folks.
> Just seen a kijiji ad for an Blues Junior III with the following mods.
> My question ( not knowing anything about mods etc.) is
> Would these mods work properly in a Blues Junior Chassis OR would they casue some type of problem in the long run?
> ...


I'm not sure what the 'heater' transformer is all about but I upgraded the set in my Jr and run 6V6's now. It has been working very well for over 5 years, daily/weekly gig use, and the amp sounds closer to a Dlx Reverb without the vibrato and extra channel. I like it because it gives me a great sounding amp in a smaller package.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The heater transformer is to take the strain of the extra heater current off the power transformer. The internal operating temperature can rise significantly with the extra load.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

GTmaker said:


> s
> Would these mods work properly in a Blues Junior Chassis OR would they casue some type of problem in the long run?


The issue isn't he mods themselves (they do make a difference, some more subtle than others; some tonal some utilitarian), so much as the quality of workmanshoip. If done properly there is no concern. If you know the shop that the seller says did the work then you know whether to worry (I am not familiar personally, but it's generally a good sign if he didn't do it himself).


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The issue isn't he mods themselves (they do make a difference, some more subtle than others; some tonal some utilitarian), so much as the quality of workmanshoip. If done properly there is no concern. If you know the shop that the seller says did the work then you know whether to worry (I am not familiar personally, but it's generally a good sign if he didn't do it himself).


My general thinking would be that if your push any section of an amp to its limits, something else is bound to go sooner or later.
Thanks for the informed reply. Much appreciated.
G.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

GTmaker said:


> My general thinking would be that if your push any section of an amp to its limits, something else is bound to go sooner or later.
> Thanks for the informed reply. Much appreciated.
> G.


Fair enough, but most mods to the Blues Jr involve pushing it less (they are known for having the output tubes biased a little too hot off the shelf). Pushing it more would usually only risk shortening output tube life which are consumables anyway, vs actual damage to the amp. Some of those mods have nothing to do with performance at all, but are merely a maintenance convenience (bias control mod). The bright switch, unlike the speil given by the seller, has nothing to do with performance so much as tone control.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not sure how much you would gain tonally for the amount of money that's being charged. It doesn't say what the mods do or how it sounds. Does it push or cut any frequency, is it tighter? I always though a bias control was stock in any modern fender amp, is this more to service is conveniently? Heater transformer, why doesn't they change the power transformer all together? I think you can change other components of the amp they would have more gain for your money.


----------

